# Airsoft



## ShadowKnight (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone here take part in airsoft events?

 Ive been looking to get into it.

 Any advice for a beginner?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 24, 2005)

I use airsoft and airguns to suppliment my regular firearm training, but I have never heard of or gotten involved in any events. So, I'd like to hear more about this one too! 

Paul


----------



## Tgace (Jan 24, 2005)

Some folks go the whole 9 yds. tac.gear, helmets, radios, yadda yadda and go out and play war...I have a lot of "real" stuff on my wish list. If I had the money to burn it could be fun I guess.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 24, 2005)

There's an airsoft event in Iowa which my son is going to.  He doesn't have the money to go the whole nine yards but is slowly getting more gear. Protective gear is a must though. This is the site with the info on the Iowa event:  www.airsoftiowa.com/AIEvents.htm   TW


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 24, 2005)

i wonder whitch is more expensive Airsoft or Paint Ball?
I think airsoft looks more realistic and kooler though


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 24, 2005)

From what I have seen so far, airsoft is alot more expensive. An stock, non modified M4 rifle can cause upwards of what a modified paintball marker can cost. 

 There are those people who do also get full tac gear and play war games. Ive read about war or battle re-enactments using airsoft. 

 About events, ive heard of an event called World War 3. This is supposed to be one insane event lasting for 1 day and 1 night straight. I dont know the location but I would love to take part someday. 

www.evike.com has good airsoft gear. 

 Ive also read up on some rules recently. Vehicles ARE ALLOWED to use to transport supplies, people, and equipment quickly over terrain. Vehicles are considered a no fire zone because the bb's can damage them. If an occupent of the vehicle fires from inside, the vehicle then becomes FREE FIRE and anywhere on the vehicle is a valid target. 

 Grappling or fighting is not allowed, but if an opponent is close enough to tap another opponent on the HEAD, BODY, or SHOULDERS, then that is considered a knife kill and the eliminated opponent is to leave tournament grounds.


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 25, 2005)

I've seen these around a lot. What's the story? Do they fire those bbs enough to sting over a fair amount of range? Back in the day before paintball we used to get in snowsuits and motorcycle helmets and shoot at each other with bb guns. Is this the same concept only we don't need as much down?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 25, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I've seen these around a lot. What's the story? Do they fire those bbs enough to sting over a fair amount of range? Back in the day before paintball we used to get in snowsuits and motorcycle helmets and shoot at each other with bb guns. Is this the same concept only we don't need as much down?



If I am not mistaken, I think they use airsoft paint pellets so you can know if you were hit or not; so it is like paintball, but with more realistic artillary and rules then the paintball stuff.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I know loads regarding airsoft....unfortunately.
I have a real good frined here in the UK who is an airsoft nut!
They operate on electric or gas and use 6mm plastic BB's.
You CAN get 6mm paintballs,but not recommended.They screw up the internals of AEGS(Auto-Electric Gun)
Gas blowback pistols are they norm to have because they give the "blowback" slide action of semi-autos.
The aeg's go fully automatic and you can have anywhere fron 60 rnds per mag up to 450 rnds in the same size mag,depending on the gun.
Personally,I don't care for paintball due to limited action and loadout.
Airsoft...you play on the pain and honor system.
Some people get hit,but don't want to admit to it.
I knew a few girls who play because they liked the pain!
It DOES sting depending on where,distance and fps of when you get hit.
I too, use a gas blowback in my training classes as well.

anything else I can help on, please ask!


----------



## phlaw (Jan 25, 2005)

I have played, but I prefer Paintball.  There is a new AirSoft place here in Fargo, but I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 25, 2005)

I allways kinda wanted to get involved in eather airsoft or Paintball for the war game aspects of it but with the cost of eather one i never really bothered, i know some places then will rent you some crappy used ones, but eh.

I would rather do Airsoft, to the more releastic aspect of it comparied to paintball, but i have been looking some up latly and they are not cheap, 200+ for a basic co2 1911 or 300+ for a electric auto rifle, i would have to get auto be couse no way im going to run around with a pump-per-shot m16 witch cheapest i saw was 100

I have a p90f whitch is 50bucks thats full auto but its range isnt very good not is it all to powerfull but its good for the price 

I would love to do this stuff if i had 300+ to blow on a plastic rifle


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 25, 2005)

man those prices at that site you posted are insain:
p09f: 310Dollars
http://www.evike.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=W&Product_Code=AEG_TM_P90TR&Category_Code=AIRSOFT_ELECGUNS

I got mine for 50 basicly at any other airsoft store


----------



## majlee95 (Jan 25, 2005)

www.redwolfairsoft.com

Main headquarters is in Hong Kong but to my knowledge they run out of a warehouse somewhere in Southern California for U.S. operations.

I had a Tokyo Marui Glock 26 with the hi-flow valve installed and metal slide/barrel for general plinking, but never got around to the whole Spec Ops role-playing.

Actually, some of these higher-quality airsoft guns incorporate a whole lot of metal parts, and to my knowledge the Tokyo Marui M4 Carbine can be fitted with a full metal kit. The aftermarket upgrades alone make airsoft worthwhile, but the price may be a deterrent. With about $250 you can buy a TM MP5A4 with some decent upgrades and be set to play in skirmishes.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 25, 2005)

My main worry would be like droping it, or something to that nature and having to keep buying some new ones, theres a lotta stuff ic ould buy with that 300 like Anime  So i guess to theres there own so  But i woudl love to play it sounds fun ^_^


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 25, 2005)

I get dvd quality Dual Audio anime from a torrent site. The only anime I ever bought was X- the movie. 

 If you have a full metal kit on an M4 carbine im sure it could take a beating. 

 I have a Tippmann 98 Custom paintball marker. Good for beginners. It has a 12" sniper barrel, double trigger, collapsible M4 stock, Inline Expansion Chamber.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 26, 2005)

I used to run a Anime 'Ring' a few years back so i have a lot of old fansubbs layin around

What would be great is if i could find out if andhow i could update this p90f to increase its range and fps and get a nice 1911 or a beretta gas blow back and i woudl be set for some basic airsoftin 

Looks like a lota fun


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 26, 2005)

there are probably some minor mods to the barrel and CO2 system that will upgrade your FPS.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 26, 2005)

Well the pistol sure but the d(p)90f doesnt seam to have any mods for the inside, i would love to use it in a match due to its cheapness combact size rate of fire and ammo capacity but it has short range and low fps


----------

